# Región/región de [nombre] (Chile)



## Señor K

Una consulta para mis coterráneos.

¿Qué sería lo correcto a la hora de mencionar el nombre de las regiones de nuestra larga y angosta faja de tierra? ¿Poner en mayúsculas sólo el nombre o también el "región"?

O sea:

1.- "... ubicada en la Región Metropolitana"
2.- "... ubicada en la región Metropolitana"

En el fondo, ¿se considera el "Región" como parte del nombre? Yo creo que no, pero -para ser sinceros- encuentro que se ve raro el segundo ejemplo. Y qué decir de ejemplos más extensos como:

"... esa maravilla de la naturaleza está ubicada en la región de Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo".

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Vampiro

Con mayúsculas, forma parte del nombre, así lo he usado siempre.
Y lo que digo coincide con el uso que le dan en todas las páginas de gobierno, incluida la del INE y la del IGM
“Región de los Lagos”… OK  “región de los Lagos”… cueck!!!
_


----------



## Aviador

A pesar de lo que opine el Gobierno, yo creo que la palabra _región_ debe ir con minúscula porque no forma parte del nombre de la entidad administrativa a la que se refiere.
Por  ejemplo, si a un habitante de Puerto Varas le preguntamos en qué región  vive, quizá nos diga que "en la de Los Lagos", sin anteponer la palabra  _región_, lo que comprueba que intuitivamente entiende que este término no  hace parte del nombre de la zona administrativa y es un simple  determinante.

El DRAE explica al respecto de la siguiente forma:


> *mayúsculas*.
> […]
> *4.7.* Los nombres comunes genéricos que acompañan a los nombres propios geográficos (_ciudad, río, mar, océano, sierra, cordillera, cabo, golfo, estrecho,_ etc.) deben escribirse con minúscula: _la ciudad de Panamá, el río Ebro, la sierra de Gredos, la cordillera de los Andes, el cabo de Hornos_. Solo si el nombre genérico forma parte del nombre propio, se escribe con mayúscula inicial: _Ciudad Real, Río de la Plata, Sierra Nevada, los Picos de Europa_.
> […]*
> Casos en que no debe usarse la mayúscula inicial.*
> […]
> *6.4. *Los nombres comunes genéricos que acompañan a los nombres propios de lugar, sean geográficos (→ 4.7) o de espacios o vías urbanas (→ 4.10).
> […]
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


Esperemos más opiniones de los colegas de Chile y otros países.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Pero con "Región Metropolitana" no sucede lo mismo, ¿no, Aviador? ¿No es igual que el caso de "Distrito Federal"? ¿No forma parte inseparable del nombre propio en ese caso?


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> A pesar de lo que opine el Gobierno, yo creo que la palabra _región_ debe ir con minúscula porque no forma parte del nombre de la entidad administrativa a la que se refiere.
> Por  ejemplo, si a un habitante de Puerto Varas le preguntamos en qué región  vive, quizá nos diga que "en la de Los Lagos", sin anteponer la palabra  _región_, lo que comprueba que intuitivamente entiende que este término no  hace parte del nombre de la zona administrativa y es un simple  determinante.
> 
> El DRAE explica al respecto de la siguiente forma:
> 
> Esperemos más opiniones de los colegas de Chile y otros países.


Será el sereno, pero en Chile las regiones fueron bautizadas así, por lo tanto “región” deja de ser sustantivo común.
Lo que dice el habitante de Puerto Varas, es simple ahorro de palabras.
Cuando no usas el nombre, sino el número, cómo lo escribes, ¿IV región / Cuarta región?
Cierto es que en una tabla, en un mapa, en un gráfico, puedes omitir el término “Región” por razones de espacio, pero si lo usas debe ir en mayúsculas.  Acá las reglas ortográficas simplemente no son aplicables.
Es exactamente lo mismo que decir que “Antártica” está mal, que debe ser “Antártida”; en Chile se llama “Antártica” y punto, que los demás hagan lo que quieran.



Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Pero con "Región Metropolitana" no sucede lo mismo, ¿no, Aviador? ¿No es igual que el caso de "Distrito Federal"? ¿No forma parte inseparable del nombre propio en ese caso?


Es exactamente lo mismo en todas, estimado: "Región" forma parte del nombre.
Basta consultar, por ejemplo, la Ley 20175 relativa a la creación de la Región de Arica Parinacota.
_


----------



## Aviador

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Pero con "Región Metropolitana" no sucede lo mismo, ¿no, Aviador? ¿No es igual que el caso de "Distrito Federal"? ¿No forma parte inseparable del nombre propio en ese caso?


Es que en mi opinión el nombre de la región es _Santiago_ y a este nombre se le agrega el determinante de _región metropolitana_. En Chile hay quince regiones y una de ellas, la de Santiago, es además _metropolitana_:


La región de Atacama. 
La región de Aysén. 
La región de Valparaíso. 
La región metropolitana de Santiago.


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> Será el sereno, pero en Chile las regiones fueron bautizadas así, por lo tanto “región” deja de ser sustantivo común.
> Lo que dice el habitante de Puerto Varas, es simple ahorro de palabras.
> Cuando no usas el nombre, sino el número, cómo lo escribes, ¿IV región / Cuarta región?
> Cierto es que en una tabla, en un mapa, en un gráfico, puedes omitir el término “Región” por razones de espacio, pero si lo usas debe ir en mayúsculas.  Acá las reglas ortográficas simplemente no son aplicables.
> Es exactamente lo mismo que decir que “Antártica” está mal, que debe ser “Antártida”; en Chile se llama “Antártica” y punto, que los demás hagan lo que quieran.
> 
> 
> Es exactamente lo mismo en todas, estimado: "Región" forma parte del nombre.
> Basta consultar, por ejemplo, la Ley 20175 relativa a la creación de la Región de Arica Parinacota.
> _


Bueno, Vampiro, ya dije que creo que el Gobierno esta equivocado si escribe _región_ con mayúscula, excepto, claro, que la puntuación lo exija. El Gobierno no me va a hacer caso, por supuesto, pero ésta es mi opinión.
Siento no poder seguir con esta interesante discusión por ahora, pero tengo que subir a mi "oficina" y desde allí no puedo seguir conectado, a menos que quiera convertirme en un número más en las estadísticas . Voy a la *región de Atacama* y vuelvo en unas horas más. Mientras, me gustaría que también los colegas de otros países nos dieran su opinión y nos dijeran cómo se trata el asunto allí.


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> Bueno, Vampiro, ya dije que creo que el Gobierno esta equivocado si escribe _región_ con mayúscula, excepto, claro, que la puntuación lo exija. El Gobierno no me va a hacer caso, por supuesto, pero ésta es mi opinión.
> Siento no poder seguir con esta interesante discusión por ahora, pero tengo que subir a mi "oficina" y desde allí no puedo seguir conectado, a menos que quiera convertirme en un número más en las estadísticas . Voy a la *región de Atacama* y vuelvo en unas horas más. Mientras, me gustaría que también los colegas de otros países nos dieran su opinión y nos dijeran cómo se trata el asunto allí.


No me animaría a decir equivocado. Chile es un país regionalizado, cada región tiene un número además de un nombre.  No veo nada de malo en usar "Región" como parte de ese nombre; ejemplos de cosas similares debe haber para tirar al cielo, acá al lado nomás tienen el Río de la Plata ¿a alguien le caben dudas de que "Río" forma parte del nombre?,  Ciudad de México, Selva Negra, Monte Blanco... creo de que de todo esto ya hablamos en uno que otro hilo, ¿no?
_


----------



## Jonno

Por si sirve como referencia externa, en España tenemos una Región de Murcia, con "nombre y apellido" y por tanto puede escribirse con inicial mayúscula. Las otras regiones o comunidades autónomas tienen cada una su nombre, pero si acaso le pusiéramos "región" por delante sería en minúsculas.

Es decir, que puede darse cualquier posibilidad incluso que conviva una región con una Región. No sé en Chile, quizá habría que ver cuales son las denominaciones oficiales de cada una.


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia no son regiones, sino departamentos. La regla que seguimos es que se usan con minúsculas: Departamento de Antioquia, departamento de Boyacá, departamentos de Arauca y Casanare. Pero si uno se refiere a la administración de un departamento, se usa con mayúsculas: Trabajo con el Departamento de Antioquia. No se si alguien en Chile pueda decir: Trabajo con la Región de Atacama, o exista un nombre diferente para la administración de esa región.


----------



## Señor K

Mmmmmmm... pucha, estoy dividido. Dos mis más ilustres coterráneos -y que son mi guía lingüística en este sitio- no se ponen de acuerdo...
Vampiro, no creo que las páginas del gobierno (el que sea, sin cortes políticos de por medio) sean un buen referente. He visto innumerables veces que se refieren a "el Ministro Fulano", "el Alcalde Zutano" y demases, así, con mayúscula, porque tira más caché (parece).
Por otro lado, más que una convención escrita -y aunque adhiero un poco más a lo que aduce Aviador-, yo creo que el paso de los años ha establecido el uso de "Región de..." como parte del nombre y -en consecuencia- su uso con mayúscula, sin necesariamente ser la norma oficial.
Lo bueno sería que alguien respondiera si el nombre real de las regiones verdaderamente incluye el "Región de" o no.
Dejo la pregunta abierta, en caso de que alguien pueda aportar pruebas. 
Lo que es yo, como dije al principio: estoy como al ídem.
Gracias a todos igual.


----------



## Peón

No sé si puede ayudar, pero aquí por mucho tiempo "provincia" era escrita con minúscula, aun cuando acompañara al nombre concreto: "*provincia de San Luis*", "*provincia de Santa Cruz"*, etc., pero con el tiempo se fue acentuando la costumbre de usar las mayúsculas; supongo por eso de las denominadas mayúsculas de cortesía o de respeto.

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

La diferencia que yo veo, estimado, es que si hubieras escrito en el colegio algo así como "La provincia de Mendoza es una provincia que limita con Chile", la maestra te lo habría corregido. En cambio, sobre Chile se puede escribir (ver Wikipedia) "La Región de los Lagos es una región creada en 1974", sin que te pongan un cero en redacción.


----------



## Peón

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> La diferencia que yo veo, estimado, es que si hubieras escrito en el colegio algo así como "La provincia de Mendoza es una provincia que limita con Chile", la maestra te lo habría corregido. En cambio, sobre Chile se puede escribir (ver Wikipedia) "La Región de los Lagos es una región creada en 1974", sin que te pongan un cero en redacción.



¿Y cual sería la razón del diferente trato ortográfico, Adolfo?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Que para Vampiro (y otros) "región" forma parte del nombre. Yo puedo decir "fui a Jujuy y me encantó", pero si digo "fui a Los Lagos y me encantó" nadie que yo conozca me va a entender a qué "lagos" fui. Por eso digo que pueden escribir lo que dice en la Wikipedia sin que la repetición de "región" en una misma frase les parezca "escolar". En cambio,  con "la provincia de Jujuy es una provincia..." me viene a la cabeza que la frase la escribió un niño en el colegio.
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Estimados, pueden creerme o no, pero mejor que sí.
En Chile "Región" forma parte del nombre.
Ya cité un decreto ley donde se crea la "Región de Arica - Parinacota", con ese como nombre oficial.
Clink caja, digo... punto pelota.
_


----------



## celestenovelli

Hola!

¿Y qué sucedería si utilizamos la palabra "región" para referirnos a un lugar al que ya nos hemos referido con anterioridad?

Por ejemplo, estábamos hablando sobre la ciudad de Bariloche, sus alrededores, también sobre el sur en general. En aquella región/Región, suelen soplar fuertes vientos. 

Saludos!


----------



## Jonno

Minúscula. Es un uso genérico, no un nombre propio.


----------



## Nipnip

Provincia, estado, departamento, región..., van en minúscula cuando hacen de determinante/calificativo, si son nombres propios van con mayúscula. 
En el caso que citas va con minúscula.


----------



## Hrutland

¡Buenas! Disculpen por resucitar un hilo tan antiguo, pero debido a que estaba buscando exactamente esto mismo y a que la respuesta no fue del todo satisfactoria, permítaseme agregar algo en cuanto a lo lo del nombre de las diferentes regiones de Chile y su correcta capitalización. Al respecto, estuve buscando por aquí y por allá hasta encontrar la legislación respectiva, que pone como sigue:


> Artículo 1°- Las distintas regiones del país en que se ha dividido el territorio de la República, para el Gobierno y la administración del Estado, se denominarán de la siguiente manera:
> I Región: Región de Tarapacá.
> II Región: Región de Antofagasta.
> III Región: Región de Atacama.
> IV Región: Región de Coquimbo.
> V Región: Región de Valparaíso.
> VI Región: Región del Libertador General Bernardo O'Higgins.
> VII Región: Región del Maule.
> VIII Región: Región del Bío-Bío.
> IX Región: Región de la Araucanía.
> X Región: Región de Los Lagos.
> XI Región: Región Aysen del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo.
> XII Región: Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena.
> La Región Metropolitana se denominará "Región Metropolitana de Santiago". (Decreto Ley 2.239 del 10 de octubre de 1978)



A este decreto se debe agregar lo establecido en la Ley 20.174, que crea la _XIV Región de Los Ríos _y la Ley 20.175, que crea la _XV Rgión de Arica y Parinacota_. De este modo, creo que se establece claramente que el sustantivo _región_ hace parte del nombre propio de cada una de las de Chile (tal como sostenía Vampiro) y, por lo tanto, debe ir en mayúsculas. A todo esto, para el que quiera ver las leyes mencionadas en la página de la Biblioteca del Congreso Nacional: DL-2.239, Ley 20.174, Ley 20.175.


----------



## Vampiro

La justicia tarda, pero llega.
_


----------



## Alexis Advance

De ser así (de formar la palabra _Región_ parte del nombre), ¿no debería decirse _Yo vivo en la región Región Metropolitana_?

Suena redundante, pero independiente de eso pienso que las palabras que conforman el nombre de la región no deberían «destruir» (por así decirlo) la forma «Yo vivo en la región + _nombre de la región_», lo que quedaría reducido de la siguiente manera:

Yo vivo en la región + _nombre de la región_ = Yo vivo en la región Región Metropolitana


Es lo mismo que ocurre en el metro de Santiago: cuando el tren llega a la estación Tobalaba, por el altoparlante se oye decir _Estación Tobalaba_ (no simplemente _Tobalaba_), pero al llegar a la estación Estación central, el emisor suprime el sustantivo común _estación,_ oyéndose simplemente _Estación Central_.


----------



## Vampiro

Nontendí ná.
_


----------



## Señor K

Yo entendí perfectamente a lo que se refiere Alexis, y fue una de las causas por las que pregunté lo que pregunté al inicio del hilo.

Si la forma para referirse a algo es 

_*(sustantivo común) (sustantivo propio)*_, así como 

*(colegio) (Cordillera)*, en el caso que nos convoca aquí la fórmula debiera ser 

_*(región) (Región de Arica y Parinacota)*_, y eso a todas vistas me parece incorrecto.

Peeeeero... pruebas son pruebas. Hrutland lo puso clarito: el "Región" forma parte del nombre. Felicidades, Vampiro, te has "llevado la gallina", como decía mi bisabuelita. 

Gracias a todos nuevamente.


----------



## Señor K

Ups, no es mi intención alargar innecesariamente este hilo, pero me surgió una duda anexa y que no consideré en un principio.

Si digo, por ejemplo, "*esa empresa está ubicada en la ciudad de Arica (XV Región)*", ese "región", ¿iría con mayúscula o no?


----------



## Señor K

Me acabo de dar cuenta que nunca me contestaron... 

Pero me contesté a mí mismo que sí, iría con mayúsculas.

... ¿no?


----------



## swift

Señor K said:


> ... ¿no?


No soy compatriota tuyo, pero como fan de la XII Región —que espero volver a ver—, yo diría que sí, hombre, para que esta duda no te atenace más.


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

Yo no sé si haya reglas, pero estoy acostumbrado a escribir región con mayúscula. No sé, imagino que  la lógica de que la palabra región no es parte integrante del nombre se diluye si uno piensa en nombres de países. Uno dice Viajaré a Venezuela, pero si tiene el tiempo y las ganas suficientes podría decir Viajaré a la república bolivariana de Venezuela. Me parece feísimo, yo también emplearía mayúsculas en ese caso.


----------



## Señor K

Sí, algo así también pienso yo.



swift said:


> No soy compatriota tuyo, pero como fan de la XII Región —que espero volver a ver—, yo diría que sí, hombre, para que esta duda no te atenace más.



Ah, ¿pasaste por estos pagos y ni avisaste? 

Allá tú si eres fan de la XII Región, Swift. Yo lo sería si no fuera tan friolento.


----------



## jilar

Yo diría que hay dos posibles casos y, por tanto, dos posibles usos.

Si la entidad que nombras no puede generar confusión alguna podrías usar su nombre como común o como propio.
Ejemplo:
El (océano/Océano) Pacífico tiene poco de pacífico.

Teniendo el debido contexto sabrás que estoy hablando de un océano, como tantos otros (nombre común), y así podría añadir su nombre común o bien como nombre propio. En los mapas siempre va a aparecer el nombre con mayúscula, no por estar usando su nombre propio, sino porque es como un comienzo de frase, por así decirlo.

Ahora veamos si hablamos de Picos de Europa ( que se puede acortar como Picos). Ese picos pertenece al nombre propio, no sería recomendable usarlo co.o un nombre común porque eso equivaldría a que podrías hacer referencia a ellos usando un sinónimo de pico, por ejemplo montaña.
Y aquí, claro, habría confusión si por ejemplo un escalador chileno le dice (bueno, hablando nadie sabe si hay mayúscula o minúscula, pero me refiero a si escribiera lo que dice) a un amigo.
-Voy a escalar a las montañas/ los picos de Europa.
-¿A cuáles? ¿ Alpes, Pirineos, Cáucaso...?

Es decir, escribir "picos de Europa" sirve para referirse a cualquier pico o montaña que se encuentre en Europa.

Escribir "Picos de Europa" se refiere única y exclusivamente a ese tramo de la Cordillera Cantábrica que recibe ese nombre propio.

Ahora, retomando el nombre Pacífico que antes parecía obvio para el océano y por tanto se podría eliminar tal palabra, ya fuera océano u Océano, supón que un amigo te dice:
-¿Qué hacemos esta noche? ¿Vamos al Pacífico y nos tomamos algo?

Tal cual está, eso podría referir a cualquier cosa que reciba ese nombre, desde el océano, hasta el nombre de un bar, etc...
El debido contexto aclararía el significado.
Supón que es el nombre de un bar.
¿Bar Pacífico  o bar Pacífico?
Pues diría que puedes de ambos modos, tanto usando Bar (y más si figura como cartel anunciándolo) como bar (porque es como otro bar cualquiera, o sea, empleando su nombre común, al que añades el propio, Pacífico).

En el caso de Chile y su división administrativa en regiones,  igual que antes podrías usar ambas formas, región porque ese es el nombre común que la identifica (podrían haber preferido cualquier sinónimo u otro tipo de nomenclatura: provincia, división, comunidad, distrito, zona...) y Región porque el nombre común que se prefirió se usa para crear el nombre propio. Siendo este último usado con preferencia, diría.


----------



## gvergara

En la BCN (Biblioteca del Congreso Nacional), la denominación oficial mediante decreto es _Región Metropolitana_ (ver aquí). Creo que no hay dudas de que la erre mayúscula es apropiada.


----------



## Lamarimba

Así  como García Márquez tenía su_ Macondo_ y Faulkner su _Yoknapatawpha_,  Benet tenía su _Región_.
Esos lugares fueron bautizados así. Tienen nombre propio. Se ganaron la mayúscula delante. Bien.

(Las obras de Juan Benet ambientadas en Región son, entre otras, _Nunca llegarás a nada_, _Volverás a Región_, _El aire de un crimen_, _Herrumbrosas lanzas_... En su favor cabe decir que, a pesar de la indiscutida influencia de su obra, no tuvo plaza en la Real Academia Española.)

Disculpen la digresión.​




​


----------



## Señor K

Todo comentario y "digresión bien encaminada" D) son bienvenidos.

Gracias, Lamarimba y Gvergara por sus comentarios.


----------

